# Failed ICSI



## J31 (May 9, 2002)

Hello,
I have had two unsuccessful attempts at ICSI and will start another treatment in March.The consultant told me that there is a drop in success between the third and fourth attempts.I have never heard or read this anywhere before and just wondered if you knew of this and if so, is the drop significant?
Also we were told that my husband's count in Feb 2002 was 13 million with 12% motility but in May and September was 1 million with 50% motility??What does this actually mean.?Our problems stem from testicular cancer and the subsequent chemo he had to have.Please, any info appreciated.
Many thanks,
J31


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear J31,

I am not aware of any significant decrease in success between attempts 3 and 4. This may be something that your consultant has observed in his own data.

Percentage motility refers to those sperm which are actaully swimming along and could therefore potentially fertilise an egg. 1 million, 50% motility therefore means 0.5 million sperm which could fertilise. Many clinics also grade the levels of motility from 1 (active) to 4 (immotile).

I would also assume that there are fairly high levels of abnormal sperm as this is often the case in those patients undergoing ICSI.

Hope this helps

Peter



J31 said:


> Hello,
> I have had two unsuccessful attempts at ICSI and will start another treatment in March.The consultant told me that there is a drop in success between the third and fourth attempts.I have never heard or read this anywhere before and just wondered if you knew of this and if so, is the drop significant?
> Also we were told that my husband's count in Feb 2002 was 13 million with 12% motility but in May and September was 1 million with 50% motility??What does this actually mean.?Our problems stem from testicular cancer and the subsequent chemo he had to have.Please, any info appreciated.
> Many thanks,
> J31


----------

